# 20 Board Games To See at GenCon



## Morrus

Fantastic list!  I think I'll print it out and take it onto the exhibit hall floor!


----------



## ThirdWizard

I am really interested in Daybreak. I will have my ears piqued on this one.


----------



## Eridanis

Sails of Glory and the Catan Star Trek map caught my eye. Will have to keep my eyes peeled! Thanks for the recap.


----------



## Gundark

No Scoundrels of Skullport?


----------



## Nytmare

I was all excited about Rampage till I went and looked at it on BGG.  The art is more reminiscent of Hungry Hungry Hippos than the old video game. 

Man, who currently has the rights to The Creature That Ate Sheboygan?


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

Right now BattleLore 2nd edition is at the top of my list for what game I would want to get from GenCon. I never got into the 1st edition game line so this being redone and revised looks really amazing to me, and more cost affordable as well. Also... gotta get Firefly, Freedom: The Underground Railroad (backed the KS for it), Eldritch Horror, Trains, Scoundrels of Skullport, so many good board games coming out, too many to name here.


----------



## Fiddleback

Battlelore never really did much for me.  The addition of the magic seemed to complicate the simplicity of the basic mechanic needlessly.  Still anything that gets you playing in Commands & Colors is good.


----------



## Lwaxy

More card games than board games it seems. Very interesting, I wonder if the same things will hype in Essen this year.


----------



## Vigilance

Man, appears I was more tired the last night of the Con than I thought lol.


----------



## Vigilance

Anyone who got a demo of Federation Space might have met me lol.

That was super fun (and not just cause I helped write the Almanac with all the deep star trek nerdery in it). 

Most days we had both maps full and folks seemed to love it.


----------

